# Peppermint Oil



## mrsjirwin (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been looking for a pure (no other herbs/oils!) peppermint oil enteric coated vegetarian capsule. I can't find any on the market!

At this point I am considering manufacturing my own. Am I the only one looking for this product?? Does no one else want it??


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you need it in capsule form? I've been considering putting peppermint oil directly into some of the juices and teas that I drink.

Is there a particular reason that you can't have any other herbs or oils with the peppermint oil? I take a peppermint oil capsule with mentol: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0011TOTBA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You're right, though -- I tried looking around a bit online, and I don't see any pure peppermint capsules. Even Heather's Tummy Tamers Peppermint Capsules have ginger and fennel (which are also extremely good for IBS, so I might start taking those!): http://www.amazon.com/Peppermint-Capsules-Irritable-Heathers-Tummy/dp/B0002UDK4Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366300406&sr=8-1&keywords=heather%27s+tummy+peppermint


----------



## mrsjirwin (Apr 17, 2013)

My digestive tract is pretty sensitive, and I have read quite a few scary reviews about the additional ingredients causing diarrhea.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well they aren't vegetarian, but I've had luck with Plain ol' peppermint altoids that are pretty much just a bit of table sugar (which is usually OK) pepermint oil and gelatin.

So if you are willing to do something non-enteric coated you could just go with peppermint tea. I think you can get pure peppermint to make tea from (or grow your own).

But if you absolutely have to have enteric coated that won't help. But you can control the ingredients with just the tea. I don't know if the food grade/pharmaceutical grade oils are pure or not, but some people just put a couple of drops of one of those in water.


----------

